# Nathan Lamb



## RoanUnderSaddle (Aug 22, 2017)

My main riding saddle is a Nathan Lamb, and from what I've learned by owning it these past couple years is that it seems to be pretty good quality and it's the only saddle that my main horse actually likes (very difficult to fit, she's a mutton withered pear). 

When did the maker sell his business to Lamb Saddlery? How can I find the age of my saddle, or even guess it's worth with it being a custom? 

And lastly, or until another question comes to mind, what do you even consider my saddle to be? It looks almost like a roper x barrel saddle... Like it would possibly be perfect for breakaway roping, if I ever actually got into it. Pics are coming.


----------



## RoanUnderSaddle (Aug 22, 2017)

Here are those pictures...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Did you wrap the horn or did you purchase it wrapped?
Horn wrapped like that would make me think roping saddle but it also appears to have a high, steep cantle and I think of a roping saddle as having a lower, sloped cantle easier to clear by the rider needing a fast exit off the horse....
High cantle I see commonly on barrel style saddles, trail saddles.
Barrel saddles I see often though have only one skirt and your is double skirted.
I also see more often barrel saddles with a rounded skirt like yours...

Maybe your saddle is a all-around saddle?
Whatever it is it looks to be comfortable and well cared for...
Sorry, no good at determining "what is it"... 

_Adding...
It appears on third look at your pictures that your pommel is slightly swept back, angled toward the thigh to add support to keeping you in your saddle...
Trail saddles some have this....
I've only seen a few barrel saddles like this...
Maybe that narrows this down for you a little._
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## RoanUnderSaddle (Aug 22, 2017)

I bought it with the horned wrap, it's actually firmly attached and stitched around the bottom of the middle of the pommels area, as if it was a permanent part of the saddle. It is a custom saddle, so honestly I feel that the original owner kinda just chose what they liked lol. 

Honestly, I love this saddle to bits. It has worked excellent for me when gaming, trail riding, and working cattle. I wish I had another like it exclusively for colts, but most of the saddles I see of the same brand just aren't my "type" per say.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a Nathan Lamb that is the only saddle I have ever purchased brand new. I LOVE it, I have always used mine for trail riding horses. It does not fit any mule that I have tried but it seems to fit all my horses extremely well. I have no idea what yours was intended for but the cantle looks a lot like mine.


----------

